# Goal Line Blitz



## TCShelton (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't know if any of you play, but it ain't bad.  Here is the link to create your "players."

Goal Line Blitz - Beta - American Football MMORPG


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, yeah, I HIGHLY recommend reading the FAQ before making your players.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 31, 2009)

tom what team are you on?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not yet.  Join a computer controlled Pee-Wee league to start with.  You should be sent 3 contract offers as soon as you create your player(s).


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 31, 2009)

i did the outlaws,strikers and billy goats..these are the pee wee teams?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 31, 2009)

Believe so.  What positions did you make?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 31, 2009)

dt...and you


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 31, 2009)

I made a cornerback and a strong safety.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 31, 2009)

i can make more than 1 player?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, you start with 400 flex points, and each player costs a certain amount, either 300, 200, or 100.  It shows their costs when you are assigning the position.  Did you reroll your stats to get a high strength?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 31, 2009)

i did on the 2nd guy..didnt know to reroll with the 1st guy


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 31, 2009)

Do your training too.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 2, 2009)

Scott, have you bought equipment for your players?


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 2, 2009)

I've got three players. Two in the minors, one in AAA. CB Rob Marshall, TE Austrian Oak, and OT Colonel Buddy. Helluva fun game.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Scott, train your players.  The first game of the season was yesterday.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, my SS is the leading tackler on my team.

Josh, you need to get in on this.


----------



## JTM (Aug 28, 2009)

i'll sign up tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 28, 2009)

Key thing to remember is to reroll your player until you get decent stats.  When you get on, let me know.  I'll get you a contract.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, as long as we're bragging, my OT (who also happens to be named a fter my Masonic inspiration) led his league in pancakes with 84. Also my CB led the team in passes deflected three consecutive seasons with 37, 35, and 32. Now that I mention it, I wonder why the number has dropped.


----------



## JTM (Aug 28, 2009)

i'm in, my player's name is King James, a WR.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 29, 2009)

I sent you a contract.


----------



## JTM (Sep 4, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I sent you a contract.



i'm on your team!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WDP21hf4pU"]YouTube - Lil Wayne-Put Me In The Game{Da Drought Is Over Pt.6 Crazy Re-Up Highly Explosive Firee}[/ame]


----------



## JTM (Sep 4, 2009)

btw, this game didn't go so well for us:


 	1	2	3	4	OT	Total	 
Chimneyville Defenders	35	37	7	20	0	99	Final
Dallas Widow's Sons	0	0	0	0	0	0


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, this season isn't supposed to do well.  We are in a cap 13 league, but we signed a bunch of 1-3 level players.  It works like the English soccer leagues where if you finish in the top few teams, you bump to a more talented league.  We didn't want to do that this season, since most of our players are on our pee-wee league, and will be on this team next season.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 22, 2009)

wooooo whoooooo


----------



## owls84 (Sep 22, 2009)

I made guys i am guess.....owls84 befriend me.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 22, 2009)

whats the players name


----------



## owls84 (Sep 23, 2009)

You just need to log on and see.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 22, 2009)

i will be owning a team this next season,so if your interested in making some players or if you have existing players that  need a team to get good playing time....let me know


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 22, 2009)

and by the way... its free to join and create players..use this link to do so 

http://goallineblitz.com/game/signup.pl?ref=34344019


----------

